
Hibernate and java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/persistence/EntityListeners - jvmhost
http://www.jvmhost.com/articles/hibernate-java-lang-noclassdeffounderror-javax-persistence-entitylisteners
======
arisAlexis
you should really post these in stack overflow

